
The New Book Unveiled: The 4-Hour Body - da5e
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/09/29/the-4-hour-body/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timferriss+%28The+Blog+of+Author+Tim+Ferriss%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
da5e
This is mostly a promo, but this article gives a taste of the book. From Geek
to Freak: How I Gained 34 lbs. of Muscle in 4 Weeks
[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/04/29/from-geek-
to...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/04/29/from-geek-to-freak-how-
i-gained-34-lbs-of-muscle-in-4-weeks/)

